# Monica Lewinsky is back in the White House. (Slightly rude!)



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Monica's back.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Are you sure that is not Hilary on a revenge mission?


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

This is the sort of thing that leaves a nasty taste in one's mouth


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

how do you know :lol:


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

Your Mum


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Bloke on right me next, bloke on left sod off im already in line


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Your Mum


Reminds me of my 4 years in Approved school.
That reply was sure to set off a good going fight with fists, boots and teeth getting used!


----------

